#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How does deep learning relate to AI?

## Bhavya

In my knowledge, deep learning is a part of machine learning which use multi-layered neural networks to process data in more effective ways. But, I want to know the connection between AI and deep learning. Do you guys know how does deep learning relate to AI?

----------

